# the best way to get unbloated



## serd (Sep 16, 2005)

hey guys i get bloated very often i think it might be from drinking my whey shake too fast or eating too much protein at once...whats the best way to get unbloated as soon as possible, becausei have a race tomorrow and i cant stand the feeling.


----------



## RJ.D (Sep 16, 2005)

do you drink much water before go to bed?


----------



## Vieope (Sep 16, 2005)

_For tomorrow? I guess only a strong diuretic. _


----------



## RJ.D (Sep 16, 2005)

i mean if you drink much water before go to bed,you will look bigger or you will get bloated tomorrow.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 16, 2005)

drink plenty of water, get plenty of fiber and eliminate salt and preservatives.


----------

